# BLD - Letter Pair Generator



## PixelWizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey 

This is my newest tool.
Train and Time your Memorization for 3x3 Blindfolded with this tool.

*Letter Pair Generator*

Greetings
PixelWizard


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 24, 2015)

very cool!
Got this for edges: PO TH D*B* *M*F HE MX R
For most letter schemes these would not come up in normal memo since they are the same piece. Any way to account for this?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2015)

this is cool! it's something i kind of wanted to have a crack at doing at some point, but i never got round to it...

this just generates random pairs, right? (i got the same pair twice in one memo) the reason i never really got around to doing this is that i wanted a way of generating a 'realistic' 3BLD memo - so it would use the right number of letters, include cycle breaks and flipped pieces, etc.
i mean at this point you may as well just practise memo on a scrambled cube, but i wanted to see if it was possible to do 

suggestions:
- some way of inputting what your buffer letters are, so impossible letters never appear.
- maybe generate fewer pairs. i generated roughly 25 memos and never got one shorter than 11 letter pairs, which seems a little excessive...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 24, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> very cool!
> Got this for edges: PO TH D*B* *M*F HE MX R
> For most letter schemes these would not come up in normal memo since they are the same piece. Any way to account for this?



I can see that coming up if you had to just twist that corner. As if (Red in front and Yellow on top) That corner was in the current place, but had Orange facing up instead of white?


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 24, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> very cool!
> Got this for edges: PO TH D*B* *M*F HE MX R
> For most letter schemes these would not come up in normal memo since *they are the same piece*. Any way to account for this?



Only by your letter scheme. People use different letter schemes, for me those are different pieces. I'm sorry if I came across as rude, but it really annoys me when people do that.
You too Viola.

Edit: Also, why would it even matter if it doesn't make sense? (Even though it does make sense, as viola said, twisted edge) It's just for memo practice, it doesn't have to work on a cube.

Edit2: This is pretty cool Pixelwizard, it looks really nice, I'll probably end up using this. I don't suppose you'd add another longer one for 4BLD wings/centers?

Edit3: I'm not sure if this is an issue, but IMO, the corner LP's are a bit too long. When there's an even number they seem to average around 8, 10 letters which is alright, but when they're odd, they seem to usually be 11 letters, or even 13. I understand that you could get a 13 Letter case, but it's extremely rare. Maybe turn them down to 7-9 on average? Doing a test I got several cases with 13, but only a couple that were 9.


----------



## RomFrta33 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yup really cool! I got CJ twice in my corner memo, but still awesome, I'll use it


----------



## Berd (Apr 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> very cool!
> Got this for edges: PO TH D*B* *M*F HE MX R
> For most letter schemes these would not come up in normal memo since they are the same piece. Any way to account for this?



This can occur during big BLD as well as in OP, so it should be fine.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 24, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Only by your letter scheme. People use different letter schemes, for me those are different pieces. I'm sorry if I came across as rude, but it really annoys me when people do that.
> You too Viola.



This is true, but its impossible to create a system that works for every single persons orientation and/or lettering scheme unless it was customized by the user. When creating a general system I would think that it would make the most sense to use a Speffz scheme as the majority of users would utilize that style of scheme. Plus I did say "FOR MOST" and didn't say that this would be universally true.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 24, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> This is true, but its impossible to create a system that works for every single persons orientation and/or lettering scheme unless it was customized by the user. When creating a general system I would think that it would make the most sense to use a Speffz scheme as the majority of users would utilize that style of scheme. Plus I did say "FOR MOST" and didn't say that this would be universally true.



Exactly I understand that it won't work for everyone, but it doesn't matter anyway. I was just annoyed because I see people say things like, "oh, just move the OB to EF" and that really annoys me.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 24, 2015)

Perhaps adding a checklist where you can mark which letters you want to appear would work. So for speffz you can just uncheck A, E, R, Y and Z (for corners) and the generator wouldn't include any of those letters, but you could include them for other lettering schemes or for bigBLD practice. Seems to me like the easiest way to improve functionality. Anyway, cool tool.


----------



## PixelWizard (Apr 24, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> very cool!
> Got this for edges: PO TH D*B* *M*F HE MX R
> For most letter schemes these would not come up in normal memo since they are the same piece. Any way to account for this?



The Generator just generates random letter-pairs. I built in simple rules (like never generate 2 consecutive letters etc.) but it doesn't actually follows _logical cubing rules_, because the letter scheme may differ as well as the method etc.



ryanj92 said:


> this is cool! it's something i kind of wanted to have a crack at doing at some point, but i never got round to it...
> 
> this just generates random pairs, right? (i got the same pair twice in one memo) the reason i never really got around to doing this is that i wanted a way of generating a 'realistic' 3BLD memo - so it would use the right number of letters, include cycle breaks and flipped pieces, etc.
> i mean at this point you may as well just practise memo on a scrambled cube, but i wanted to see if it was possible to do
> ...



So the buffer-suggestion is really good! I have to think about it first, but I may implement it.

The Corner-Memo is now shorter. It was 6-8 letter pairs (plus sometimes a parity letter), now it goes from 5 to 7 letter pairs, which makes a big difference.



penguinz7 said:


> Only by your letter scheme. People use different letter schemes, for me those are different pieces. I'm sorry if I came across as rude, but it really annoys me when people do that.
> You too Viola.
> 
> Edit: Also, why would it even matter if it doesn't make sense? (Even though it does make sense, as viola said, twisted edge) *It's just for memo practice, it doesn't have to work on a cube.*
> ...



You're totally right about the _It's just memo practice_ 

Maybe I'll do something like this when I learn 4BLD. I mostly make my tools, to train myself and then I always end up sharing it and stuff haha

Yeah Corner LPs are now shorter (reduced it from 6-8 to 5-7)



sk8erman41 said:


> This is true, but *its impossible to create a system that works for every single persons orientation and/or lettering scheme* unless it was customized by the user. When creating a general system I would think that it would make the most sense to use a Speffz scheme as the majority of users would utilize that style of scheme. Plus I did say "FOR MOST" and didn't say that this would be universally true.



This.



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Perhaps *adding a checklist* where you can mark which letters you want to appear would work. So for speffz you can just uncheck A, E, R, Y and Z (for corners) and the generator wouldn't include any of those letters, but you could include them for other lettering schemes or for bigBLD practice. Seems to me like the easiest way to improve functionality. Anyway, cool tool.



This would be a pretty large checklist.


Thanks to all for the awesome responses 

Here's a short list of things who have the highest chance to be implemented.

- List of times
- Customizable Buffer-Piece
- Customizable Letter Pair Length


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 24, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Spoiler: Stuff He Said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! This thing is really awesome.


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 25, 2015)

I have made a similar tool with a more minimalist design.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2015)

This is great. I get very little spare time so being able to practice pairs without scrambling a cube is very useful. Thanks


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 26, 2015)

Any chance of a "I give up" function so we can see the letters again if we fail?


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow this is awesome, could you maybe add something for only using letters like BD UL FR instead of the entire alphabet?


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 26, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> Wow this is awesome, could you maybe add something for only using letters like BD UL FR instead of the entire alphabet?



Scroll up.


----------



## PixelWizard (May 5, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Any chance of a "I give up" function so we can see the letters again if we fail?



You can just click on check and then hover over the Cross to see the letters


----------



## PixelWizard (May 5, 2015)

*BLD Letter Pair Generator*

I updated the Letter Pair Generator.

New Features:

- Custom Buffer Letters
- Custom Memo Length

You can find all these Settings, when you click on the _Settings_-Icon in the top left.

Enjoy


----------



## PixelWizard (May 5, 2015)

*BLD Letter Pair Generator*

I also like to introduce an amazing new Feature

New Feature:

- *Timelist*

The Times will now be saved and you can compare them.

Enjoy


----------



## ryanj92 (May 5, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> *BLD Letter Pair Generator*
> 
> I updated the Letter Pair Generator.
> 
> ...



This is all really cool, thank you! Remember that there are multiple buffer letters for edges and corners, though


----------



## PixelWizard (May 5, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> This is all really cool, thank you! Remember that there are multiple buffer letters for edges and corners, though



Thanks 

Yeah I already built this in. So as example:

Edge Buffer Piece A: A and Q won't appear
Edge Buffer Piece T: T and N won't appear

Corner Buffer Piece B: B and Q and N won't appear
Corner Buffer Piece A: A and R and E won't appear

Is this what you meant?


----------



## BboyArchon (May 5, 2015)

I feel like I need a way to input my letter scheme so the Pairs that I memorize are more realistic compared to my actual solving memos. In spanish or any other language the letter frequencies are different, for example I never use the letters W or X. Also, great job with this tool, it's very interesting


----------



## ryanj92 (May 5, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah I already built this in. So as example:
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, I didn't realise! I should probably learn the standard lettering system, I only know my own and that's why I missed that


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 10, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't realise! I should probably learn the standard lettering system, I only know my own and that's why I missed that



It was for example purpose I guess so you don't need to change your memo scheme.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

